# Advice On Toy Haulers



## stp1963 (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking for advice (pros- cons) on various toy hauling models. Wiil be my first travel trailor and I will be using my 2008 GMC Sierra 2500 HD, Duramx/Allison for the power.
I have around 1000# of "toys" and would really like to hear pro/con about front-rear toy carrying.
Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Oubackers Sammy!

What are you planning on hauling? The Outbacks make for a good hauler if you are carrying 2-3 dirty bikes or one ATV in the trailer, since its not a 5er you'll have the bed of your truck to use as well. If you use the bed you may want to look at some air bags for the truck to keep your ride level and avoid bounce.

Prior to my current rig we owned an Outback 28RSS and then a Raptor 3612 as we jumped in to ATVing. The Raptor was great, but at 39' it was one big trailer and I wouldn't suggest a trailer of that size or weight for your truck. What I also found is that getting it into camp grounds could be a challenge at times. The 12' garage was good for holding our toys, but even at 12' it required me to stand up one quad on its tail when my oldest got into a larger ATV. The choice was either a 14' garage or an open toy hauler, we really preferred the garage though. While in my case the Outback Roo's wouldn't have allowed me to carry what I needed, part of me wishes they had the Roo out when I was shopping as I could have carried two ATVs over the bed rails and stood the others up in the Roo.

You need to evaluate the weight you are carrying in the trailer, tongue weight and anything else you are going to haul in the bed, to made and education decision you also need to know your rear axle rating and your maximum tire weights as well. The issue with the front haulers is you add all the weight on the tongue, unlike a rear load which as you add more weight lift (theoretically) the front and reduces your tongue weight.

After owning the Raptor and knowing my weight was over that of my SRW F350 we made the choice to go with a motorhome and flatbed trailer, there were other reasons in our decision as well.

If would help you I also maintain a Complete List of Toy Haulers that I can post which may help you in your research.

As far as the Outback knowledge base you are on the best site for that!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a 5er sydney toy hauler, model 31KFW. i dont know anything really more about it, but the weights are within your trucks capacity. The only down side to this unit is it looks like it is only good for one ATV or streetbike with the door only being 5 feet wide and it is a side loader. For me it would be perfect as i wouldnt want a 40' trailer, but i would need more truck....lol

I have been very happy with my Sydney and the quality is very good for what the cost was.


----------

